# 96372 - Can you bill 96372



## jschultz3 (Mar 21, 2012)

Can you bill 96372 for an Anesthesia injection for an EVLA 36478?


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 21, 2012)

Under Medicare Global Surgery Rules, drug administration services (CPT Codes 96360-96376) are not separately reportable by the physician performing a procedure for drug administration services related to the procedure.

Under the OPPS drug administration services related to operative procedures are included in the associated procedural HCPCS/CPT codes. Examples of such drug administration services include, but are not limited to, anesthesia (local or other), hydration, and medications such as anxiolytics or antibiotics. Providers should not report CPT codes 96360-96376 for these services.

I saw the above in the NCCI policy manual.


----------



## jschultz3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## jszewczyk (Mar 28, 2022)

Question 
4I see coders just code 96372 no Hydration with a therapeutic drug. J1650 
Is this accurate? The hydration is for an only hour from 8:05 am to 9:05 am, how do you code it if you can not have 2 initial codes and the hydration was exactly 1 hour. thank you


----------

